# Have any of you ever seen this - allergic reaction to puppy vaccines?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Pain, swelling, redness, and irritation can occur at the injection site. These effects generally occur within 30 minutes to 1 week of the vaccination. Occasionally, abscesses can form at the injection site. These abscesses are generally not caused by infection, but by the body's over-reaction to the vaccine.
Read More Here: Adverse Reactions to Vaccinations in Dogs


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

It sounds lie the vet is just trying to be careful. He is probably feelign over prectective about Gracie also. So I'd just watch her. I think they are just like our children. And allergic reactions are possible. So treat her the same.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

*Thanks, but it isn't at the injection site - and that is what has me worried..*



Joe said:


> Pain, swelling, redness, and irritation can occur at the injection site. These effects generally occur within 30 minutes to 1 week of the vaccination. Occasionally, abscesses can form at the injection site. These abscesses are generally not caused by infection, but by the body's over-reaction to the vaccine.
> Read More Here: Adverse Reactions to Vaccinations in Dogs


Thanks. But this is not at the injection site.... it is on her tummy. That is what has me a little sideways about it....

I know I am probably worried about nothing...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Lymphadenopathy (lymph node enlargement) maybe a reaction of his body fighting a vaccine. Did your vet mentioned such possibility? 
In any case it is apparently quite common after some vaccinations.

This is where the glands are located:









And here is a case of Lymphadenopathy displayed in dog:









I have to say, it looks very similar to what your dog has.
Anyhow, in most cases, once the body processes the vaccination, the enlarged lymph nodes will return to normal size.
I would still check with your vet though, it maybe not related to vaccination at all and it could be bacterial or fungal infection.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

when Tucker got his rabies shot he had a HUGE tumor like bump where the vaccine was put in, on his back for a good couple of weeks.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

*WOW, that IS very similar, Thanks!*

Thank you Joe,
I don't think he said that word... I was nervous, and maybe I missed it.
I'll call them in the morning and ask him. That does look exactly like what Gracie has on her belly. I am gonna goole that some more....She is acting fine... perfectly normal.... and just dragged my bathroom rug out here again.... and when I went to put it back, the bathroom trashcan contents were all over the place... she is feeling fine...  I couldn't get after her.. I left the door open...




Joe said:


> Lymphadenopathy (lymph node enlargement) maybe a reaction of his body fighting a vaccine. Did your vet mentioned such possibility?
> In any case it is apparently quite common after some vaccinations.
> 
> This is where the glands are located:
> ...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

That is great... let me know what the vet said.
Joe


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

*Today it looks worse..*

I took Gracie back to the vet today. The bump looks very "mean" and red... and a little bigger today, and feels warm to the touch. She appears normal in every way, and it does not appear to be hurting her at all. She has NO fever. 
The vet looked at it again, and now feels like it is going to open up... and it will be gross, he warned me to to be alarmed - it will be bloody and have puss.. yuck.... he now thinks that it was not a reaction to the shots....took her off of the benadryl, and put her on antibiotics, and gave me betadine solution and antibiotic ointment for when it does open up...and told me how to bandage it.... (and one of those big plastic collars so she can't bother it.... now THAT ought to be fun....).

He thinks she may have gotten poked or stung by something... he said he has never seen a reaction to shots like this.... it would be more all over her if that was it...(not just isolated to one spot...) and it is more likely that the area is just infected in there for whatever reason. He does not think it is related to her lymph nodes at all. He felt her all over and was very thorough.... This is the only area of concern. So, I expect to be dealing with a yucky sore within the next few days, and if nothing more serious happens, I take her back for a follow-up next Saturday. I imagine if it does not open up or go away with the antibiotics, he will have to lance it... although he didn't say that. 

She is fine... doing all the things puppies do... and her personality has not changed, her appetite is the same, she is drinking the same amount of water as usual.... I guess she is OK.... but I will keep a close watch on her.... and update with more info if anybody is interested....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

yes definitely keep us posted. I haven't had to yet (thankfully) but I have read plenty of posts from people that have had to deal with big yucky sores. So don't be afraid to post if you have questions or just need to vent the ick factor. But it sounds like you have a great vet.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

Gracie's bump is no longer red and it has really reduced in size... So I don't think it will burst. She must have just needed the antibiotics. I think she is OK. Still uncertain what could have caused it. She never got a fever or acted like it was hurting or bothering her.... Go figure.... We still have a followup visit at the vet on Saturday.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

That's good to hear.


----------

